# Dress Hire



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

As my wife has wore all of her evening dresses once before she obviously needs a new one for the festive season.

In a rare moment of financial consideration she said that she might considering hiring one.

Anywhere in Dubai do such a thing?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Most of the Arabic Boutique in Dubai give dresses for rent... 

You can find one in every mall... 

Try this:
http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search...ndexArea=product_en&isExportPage=Y&sq=y&fsb=y 

I personally do not wear clothes worn by others... (not that i am head of any kingdom)...
I will start running to dermatologist after that ..... i prefer repeating clothes or doing some mix matching ...


----------

